# Conditions on Cameron



## CO14 (Nov 12, 2003)

Anyone been up to Cameron lately. I see that the Boat got 12" in the last 48 and I am wondering if Cameron got any of that. Specifically, has anyone been up to Lake Agnes is the last week or so. How are conditions? What is the base like? Thanks!


----------

